# Staying on the wagon.



## blackheart (11/7/16)

Hi one and all i wonder if someone can help me stay on the wagon.I love subbing got a Pico and using 6mg nic,MTL does not work for me and now i seem to have the same problem with subbing.Desperate for help cigs is killing me.


----------



## RichJB (11/7/16)

How do you mean that it's not working for you? Do you feel you aren't getting enough nicotine from your vape gear?

For me, there were two dependency-forming aspects of smoking. One was the nicotine, the other was the mechanical habit of raising something to my mouth, inhaling smoke, blowing it out. Vaping has satisfied both needs.

If you are not getting enough nicotine, or not getting it in a way that satisfies you, maybe combine vaping with nicotine gum or patches? If you get large doses of nicotine that way and then gradually cut down the patches or gum, you could adapt to the point where just the lower nic from vaping would satisfy you?

If it's the mechanical habit that is bothering you, I don't know what to suggest. Vaping is as close to smoking as one can get from the hands/oral point of view.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blackheart (11/7/16)

RichJB said:


> How do you mean that it's not working for you? Do you feel you aren't getting enough nicotine from your vape gear?
> 
> For me, there were two dependency-forming aspects of smoking. One was the nicotine, the other was the mechanical habit of raising something to my mouth, inhaling smoke, blowing it out. Vaping has satisfied both needs.
> 
> ...


----------



## blackheart (11/7/16)

Sorry what i mean is it is hard to satisfy the cravings higher nic i find a bit harsh on me.And tried patches and gum which i find useless.


----------



## Jan (11/7/16)

Up the nic and lower your wattage. 
What coils are you using and at what wattage are you vaping?


----------



## RichJB (11/7/16)

What devices have you tried? Just a Pico and a subohm tank? Perhaps try a cigalike that produces less vapour and will allow you to vape 24mg nic? Also, have you tried all the different strengths and types of nicotine replacement? Perhaps lozenges might work if gum doesn't, maybe a higher strength patch will work, etc?


----------



## blackheart (11/7/16)

@Jan 0.03 ohm coil and vape at 40.2 watts @RichJB sucking lozenges just makes me crave more and wont try higher nic patches overdosed on them before will not make same mistake again.


----------



## hands (11/7/16)

Finding a juice that you like(adv) will also help a lot and kill the need for smoking. Experiment more with juice and find that magical juice that works for you. Some find tobacco juice helpful, so give a good tobacco juice a go if you have not done so already. Good luck and remember smoking stinks and its killing you. This forum is a great support group and filled with people that would go to great lengths to help you out, keep at it and smoking will be nothing more than a bad memory.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (11/7/16)

Yowzer, you overdosed on nic but feel you aren't getting enough? It happens, I guess, it's well known that cigs deliver nic in a completely different way than any other mechanism does. It's arguably an entirely different chemical in cigs than in other forms.

All I can say is to hang in there and take it hour by hour. If you look at the long-term situation, it looks hopeless. Instead, break it down into smaller chunks. I've heard that drinking freshly squeezed orange juice helps to ease cravings. The other thing is that you will only crave nic in bursts. Just focus on getting through the next burst.

I went cold turkey on 3 Jan this year and coped quite easily. I ate like a frigging pig and sucked lollipops all day long. But each time the craving struck, I just said to myself "Ten minutes and it'll be gone. That puts you one bout of craving closer to stopping. Ten minutes is nothing. You can take it." Before I knew it, a month was up and I was doing fine. Then the vapes appealed to me from an earlier attempt to quit by Twisping. 

In hindsight, it would probably have been better to guts it out and not even do vaping. My dad, brother and sister all quit without vaping and they all smoked a lot more than I did. It can be done. You have to boss the habit like a cage fighter bossing an opponent. Get him down and break his frigging arm. Or neck. Or whatever. Just win. Don't tap out to the cigs. Losing your champ belt isn't worth it for such a crappy opponent.

I'm pretty satisfied now, though. Even as a vaper, I'm off the hook mostly. I had lunch with a friend on Friday and, because I knew we'd be sitting inside, I didn't even take my vape gear. She said "I suppose you'll want to sit outside in the freezing cold so you can toot your e-cig?" And I said "Do I look like a weiner to you?" So we sat inside for three hours and, when I got home, I thought to myself "Nah, stuff it, I'm not going to vape for another hour now. Because I can. I don't need it." So I did. No problem. The only difference between me and you is a bit of time. Hang in there, you'll kick the habit. Believe. And do.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## SAVaper (11/7/16)

blackheart said:


> @Jan 0.03 ohm coil and vape at 40.2 watts @RichJB sucking lozenges just makes me crave more and wont try higher nic patches overdosed on them before will not make same mistake again.



I also struggled at first to find the right juice for me. I started cutting down on the sigs while I was getting the hang of things. It took me 4 weeks of changing juice every couple of days. What worked for me was 6mg Debbie does donuts on 1.0ohm coil at 30W. I found it was not harsh and did this for about 3 weeks before going to 0.5ohm at 35W.

I found the most difficult sig to overcome was the first one in the morning and the one after a nice evening meal. So I smoked the 2 sigs a day and did not beat myself up about it. I focused on the fact that 2 a day was far better than 20 a day. It also made things easier to keep reminding myself that I WANT to stop and not that I have to or are doing it for someone else.

Good luck and please feel free to ask.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (11/7/16)

Yip, as @SAVaper says above - do not beat yourself up. Still have some cigarettes but start cutting down - some go cold turkey some do not. Also, maybe a good idea to have some higher nic (12 mg in your case) at hand for those tough times.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## mots01 (11/7/16)

Been off the cigs just over a month.
Was on the twisp for a week with the toasted flavour juice.
Then on to the pico with vm4 juice 12 mg nic.
Have not had a cig in between since i did find it hard to find the correct juice but hang in there.
Vm4 juice as well as Debbie does donuts worked for me

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Neal (11/7/16)

Mate,
As @Andre says do not beat yourself up. I also struggled at start, concentrate on cigarettes you have not smoked rather the occasional relapse. Good luck and hope it works out for you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## GreenyZA (12/7/16)

I was one of the lucky ones that just went cood turkey when I started vaping. And then i hit a wall and had to get some aerious aupport. My wife on the other hand is having a much harder time to quit the stinkies. She still smokes one or two cigatettes a day but she's realy trying hard and I'm supporting as much as I can. She also has the Pico kit which I upgraded here from a iStick 40 and before that a Twisp Aero. Some people find it much easier than others to quite. Don't beat yourself up when you slip. Rather look at it like this... You are trying and you smoke less than before... So you are makeing progress. Finding the right juice and nic level can be somewhat of a challange and it can become expensive. My advice would also be to up the nic level one notch. The pico really is a good kit, so if you dont get what you need it might just be the nic level. Also, if you are looking for a harder throat hit, look for a juice with a higher PG content. 
The main thing is keep going and dont give up. I feel off the wagon a couple of times but I've learned not to beat myself up to badly about it.. I know when I fall off and use it as lesson for myself.. 
Stay strong and when you feel you are loosing it, make a post on the forum and I'm sure all the people on the forum will jump at the change to help. I'm not sure where you are situated but if you are close, I'm even willing to meet you somewhere for a supportive drink / chat. When I started vaping I had three of those emergency coffee meets with a friend of mine.. It really helps... 
Support is important and we are all willing to help, that is what we are here for !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (12/7/16)

Hi @blackheart 
I agree with all the members above

Hang in there! You are well on your way

I think its just about finding the right juice and nic for your setup
If lung hits on 6mg is not satisfying the cravings and 12mg is too harsh, maybe try get some 9mg
If you like menthol, add some menthol, it adds to the throat hit and might help

I think MTL on a lowish power device with 18mg or 24mg is what you might need. That worked for me and still does to this day.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Ernest (12/7/16)

You don't have to go super sub Ohm to enjoy DL hits. When you use a 0.8 or 0.9 Ohm coil with higher Nic at lower watts you will have a smoother vape and it's still perfect for DL hits. As soon as you find what works for you, you will forget about smoking without even trying.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## blackheart (12/7/16)

Hi sorry for late response really appreciate all the advice so far,seems my biggest problem comes down to willpower.That i think is where i need help most.


----------



## Jan (12/7/16)

blackheart said:


> Hi sorry for late response really appreciate all the advice so far,seems my biggest problem comes down to willpower.That i think is where i need help most.


What worked for me: I left my smokes in my car and told myself that If I am willing to go get one in my car I can smoke it. Numerous times I walked to my car while sucking on my mod like crazy, every time I got to my car I turned around.

Kept that pack of smokes for almost a year, it really helped me to know I had a parachute available if I ever needed it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blackheart (12/7/16)

@GreenyZA that would of been awesome but unfortunately lack of transport and distance make it impossible for me thanks all the same .


----------



## Blacklung (12/7/16)

@blackheart


Silver said:


> I think MTL on a lowish power device with 18mg or 24mg is what you might need


I quit cold turkey onto vaping on twisp aero ( Yeah I know there is better kit out there ) and found that when the crave hit me , I would do a couple of quick MTL hits using 18mg juice. My adv at moment is VM4 ( 60pg/40vg 18mg ). Hang in their mate, you've put in some hard yards to get off the stinkies , give yourself a huge "Hurahh , Hurahh  vocalise it even" every time , no matter how small the victory may seem. It does get easier.


----------



## Warlock (13/7/16)

Ok I have to share this. I'm not an expert vaper by a long shot but this worked for me. I dropped the nicotine to 6mg, the wattage to 15 or sometimes up to 20 watts but never higher, the mix to 35pg/65vg, opened the air flow to absolute max (this helped me with the draw). Now when I vape I can take massive draws of vtl and blow splended clouds. I smoked high nicotine cigs for 40 years and it is only the first one in the morning that I miss. I feel for you @blackheart but just hang in there it can be done.


----------



## Warlock (13/7/16)

Ooops, that was for @Blacklung .


----------



## Warlock (13/7/16)

Soz guys, getting everyone mixed up here  I"ll just tiptoe out the back and hope I'm not noticed.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife) (13/7/16)

blackheart said:


> @Jan 0.03 ohm coil and vape at 40.2 watts @RichJB sucking lozenges just makes me crave more and wont try higher nic patches overdosed on them before will not make same mistake again.



0.03 Ohm coil?

I suggest using a 1.00 ohm coil with that 6mg flavour and find a wattage that hits the spot. Vaping is a journey so try different setups before you give up.

Also try flavours with different PG levels to get the right amount of throat hit

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

